# [Review] Cherry B.Unlimited Home im Test



## Fighter3 (24. September 2010)

*Cherry B.Unlimited Home im Test
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​* 
Inhaltsverzeichnis*0. Danksagung
1. Einleitung
2. Technische Daten
3. Verpackung & Lieferumfang
4. Design / Layout 
5. Tastatur
- Inbetriebnahme 
- Officebetrieb 
- Gamingbetrieb 
- Lautstärke
6. Maus 
7. Fazit
8. Pro & Contra​*
**0. Danksagung

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bedanke mich bei ZF Electronics (Cherry) für die schnelle und problemlose Bereitstellung des Testmusters.

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*
** 1. Einleitung*​Da meine alte Tastatur leider den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mich  auf die Suche nach einer neuen, schicken Tastatur gemacht. Sie sollte  möglichst dünn und leicht sein und damit ein notebookartiges  Schreibgefühl vermitteln. Ein weiteres wichtiges Kriterium war die Lautstärke, damit man auch mal spät abends was tippen kann ohne die Nachbarn auchzuwecken  Zuerst bin ich auf die Cherry eVolution Stream  gestoßen, doch durch einen Zufall entdeckte ich auf der Homepage von  Cherry die kabellose Variante "Cherry B. Unlimited", die alle meine  Anforderungen erfüllte.
Ob die Tastatur mich auch im Praxistest so überzeugen kann, erfahrt ich in diesem Review!​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*2. Technische Daten*

> Mit der B.UNLIMITED Home von Cherry holen Sie sich professionelle  Business-Qualität auf den heimischen Schreibtisch. Als weltweit einziges  wireless Desktop können die Akkus von Tastatur und Maus während des  Betriebes über ein USB-Ladekabel aufgeladen werden. Mit 2,4 GHz-Funktechnologie arbeiten Sie auf bis zu 10m Entfernung  störungsfrei. Ohne Software-Installation ist das Tastatur-Maus-Set  schnell und unkompliziert einsatzbereit.





Spoiler




Vollständiger Produktname: Cherry B.Unlimited Home - Rechargeable Wireless Desktop


Funkreichweite:  ca. 10m


Frequenzbereich: 2,400 GHz – 2,4835 GHz


Tastentechnologie: mechanisch
 

Layout: deutsches Standardlayout (105 + 10 Tasten)


*Maus:*


 Auflösung: 1000dpi


 Technologie: optisch


 Anzahl d. Tasten: 3


Form: symmetrisch


Garantie: 5 Jahre


Anschluss/ Systemvorraussetzung: USB






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

*
* *3. Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
Die Tastatur kommt in einer schicken, dunkel gehaltenen Verpackung, auf der die Tastatur in verschiedenen Positionen zu sehen ist. Es wird außerdem die Ladefunktion über das USB-Kabel angepriesen. Auf der Rückseite findet man die "Facts & Features" in Deutsch, Englisch und Französisch. Dort sind nochmal alle wichtigen Funktionen und Daten der Tastatur sowie der Lieferumfang aufgelistet.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

In der Verpackung befindet sich neben der Tastatur der USB-Empfänger, das Ladekabel sowie eine Funkmaus. Zusätzlich erhält man eine USB-Verlängerung in der man den Empfänger aufstellen kann (s. Foto). Außerdem wird eine Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch mitgeliefert. Erfreulich ist auch, dass sich sowohl in der Tastatur, als auch in der Maus bereits Akkus (AA bzw. AAA-Batterien) befinden. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

*4. Design / Layout*
Auf den ersten Blick macht die Tastatur durch die komplett in schwarz  gehaltene Oberfläche und die flachen Tasten einen sehr edlen Eindruck. Trotzdem bleibt die Tastatur relativ schlicht und fällt durch die schmale Bauweise nicht sofort ins Auge.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Tastatur entspricht dem Standard-Layout mit Num-Block und hat 105 Tasten. Darüber hinaus besitzt die Cherry B.Unlimited vier Multimediatasten: Taschenrechner, Mail, Internet und Sperren. Besonders die "Sperren"-Taste kann sehr praktisch sein. Mit dieser kann man sich mit einem Klick abmelden, die geöffneten Anwendungen werden automatisch pausiert. 
 Auch Linkshänder können die Maus nutzen, da diese symetrisch gebaut ist und keine weiteren Zusatztasten besitzt. Der Stecker zum Aufladen befindet sich an der Vorderseite der Maus, wo normalerweise das USB-Kabel befestigt ist. Den Schalter zum Ausschalten hat Cherry auf der Unterseite der Maus verbaut, so dass dieser nicht versehentlich betätigt werden kann.​*Impressionen*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


​
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

*5. Tastatur*

*Inbetriebnahme*
Um die Tastatur nutzen zu können, muss man lediglich den mitgelieferten Empfänger in einen freien USB-Port des Computers stecken. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dieser wird sofort von Windows erkannt und die Treiber werden vollautomatisch installiert. Nach etwa zehn Sekunden ist die Tastatur einsatzbereit, auch die Zusatztasten funktionieren sowohl unter Windows XP, als auch unter Windows 7 auf Anhieb. ​ *zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
​ *Officebetrieb* 

Hauptsächlich ist diese Tastatur natürlich für den Officeeinsatz gedacht, dies wird auf der Verpackung auch so dargestellt. Zu Anfang will ich aber gleich sagen, dass dieser Bereich immer sehr subjektiv ist. Daher ist es meist am besten, die Tastatur vor dem Kauf einmal selber zu testen. Dazu würde sich auch die Cherry eVolution Stream eignen, die sehr ähnliche Eigenschaften besitzt.
Die flachen Tasten sorgen für einen sehr leichtgängigen Tastenanschlag, der ein Schreibgefühl ähnlich dem eines Notebooks gibt. Cherry preist außerdem die ergonomische, rückenfreundliche Bauweise an. Durch die aufklappbaren Standfüße lässt sich der Neigungswinkel veränden und die Tastatur an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen. Der Druckpunkt ist sehr angenehm und durch die relativ großen Tastenabstände trifft man (fast) immer die richtigen Tasten.
Für den Office-Betrieb ist diese Tastatur meiner Meinung nach wunderbar geeignet, da sie ein sehr nettes Schreibgefühl bietet und das Schreiben auch nach mehreren Stunden nicht anstrengend wird. ​ *zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ ​ *Gamingbetrieb*
Obwohl die Cherry B.Unlimited eigentlich nicht für Spieler gedacht ist, will ich sie wenigstens kurz auf ihre Spieletauglichkeit testen. Tastenanschläge werden ohne spürbare Verzögerung an den PC weitergegeben, was für Spiele sehr wichtig ist. Drückt man allerdings mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig, so macht sich relativ schnell der Ghostingeffekt bemerkbar. Teilweise werden nur zwei Tastenanschläge registriert, im Idealfall sind es zehn Eingaben, die weitergegeben werden. Leider bietet die Tastatur keinerlei Sondertasten, die beim Spielen hilfreich sein könnten. Zudem lässt sich die Windows-Taste nicht deaktivieren. 

Zum gelegentlichen Spielen kann man die Cherry zwar verwenden, für echte Gamer ist diese Tastatur allerdings nicht zu empfelen.​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ ​*Lautstärke*Da Cherry, ähnlich wie bei der eVolution Stream, mit einem sehr leisten Tastenanschlag wirbt, teste ich die Lautstärke der Tastatur in verschiedenen Szenarien. Als Vergleichstastaturen gehen ein Microsoft Wired Keyboard 500 und die Tastatur eines Asus eeePC 1201T ins Rennen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Werte der Cherry-Tastatur sind sehr gut, so ist sie beim Tippen eines Textes nochmals leiser, als die ohnehin schon ruhige Tastatur des eeePC. Dem Wired Keyboard von Microsoft ist die Cherry um Längen überlegen, in puncto Lautstärke kann Cherry sein Versprechen halten, denn die B.Unlimited ist ein echter Leisetreter.​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*6. Maus*

Die Inbetriebnahme der Maus funktioniert genauso unkompliziert wie die der Tastatur. Sie wird sofort erkannt und ist einsatzbereit. Laut Cherry soll die Maus durch ihre ergonomische Form sehr gut in der Hand liegen und für Links- und Rechtshänder geeignet sein. Leider ist die Maus aber relativ klein, so dass sie für große Hände vollkommen ungeeignet ist. Für mich - mit großen Händen - liegt die Maus daher unangenehm in der Hand.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​Auch im Praxistest konnte mich die Maus leider nicht überzeugen, so braucht sie häufig einige Sekunden, bis sie aus dem Standbymodus wieder aufwacht. Zudem entstehen häufig kurze Aussetzer, die sehr schnell nervig werden. Diese Ungenauigkeiten entstehen dadurch, dass die Cherry-Maus nur mit sehr wenigen Oberflächen zurecht kommt. Will man die Maus im Dauerbetrieb einsetzen, benötigt man zwingend ein Stoffmauspad, da ein wirkliches Arbeiten auf anderen Oberflächen leider nicht möglich ist. ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*​ *7. Fazit**

*Die Tastatur macht auf mich durch die solide Verarbeitung und das schlichte Design einen sehr guten Eindruck. Dadurch, dass sie genauso funktioniert wie sie soll, gibt es keinen wirklichen Kritikpunkt. Anders sieht es bei der Maus aus. Diese konnte mich leider nicht überzeugen, da durch die lange "Aufwachzeit" aus dem Standymodus häufig Bewegungen verschluckt. Außerdem funktioniert der Sensor nur auf Stoff-Mousepads, auf anderen Untergründen werden die Bewegungen oft nicht präzise an den PC weitergegeben.
Der Akku hingegen konnte ich mich vollends überzeugen. Sowohl Tastatur als auch Maus haben bei mir zwei Wochen lang durchgehalten, obwohl sie die ganze Zeit angeschaltet waren. Das Aufladen ist völlig unkompliziert und kann auch während der Benutzung erfolgen.
Insgesamt kann ich die Tastatur trotz des vergleichsweise hohen Preises von etwa 50,-€ weiterempfelen. Die flache und ergonomische Bauweise sorgt für ein sehr angenehmes Schreibgefühl, dass gerade beim Tippen von längeren Texten einen Vorteil bringt. Zudem bietet eine kabellose Tastatur einen höheren Komfort. Für Gamer ist die Tastatur allerdings nur bedingt geeignet. ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*8. Pro & Contra*
* 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Info beim Hersteller
Cherry B.Unlimited auf Amazon kaufen
Cherry B.Unlimited im PCGH-Preisvergleich
_
Vielen Dank für das Lesen meines Reviews! Ich würde mich über Feedback freuen und beantworte natürlich auch gerne weitere Fragen zur Tastatur. Der komplette Test wurde unter Windows 7 x64 mit dem System aus der Signatur durchgeführt.
_​


----------



## Fighter3 (24. Oktober 2010)

Platzhalter #1


----------



## Hippocampus (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich find die Pro/Contra-Waage sehr geil^^


----------



## Fighter3 (24. Oktober 2010)

Haha, das freut mich 

EDIT:

Update! Jetzt auch mit funktionsfähigem, interaktiven Inhaltsverzeichnis.


----------



## Udem (29. Januar 2013)

Danke für das Review. Meine Schule benutzt das Set für die Pcs und ich wollte mich informieren, wie die denn sind. Ich überlege mir ebenfalls die mir zu besorgen, vor allem das aufzuladen wäre ein Kaufgrund für mich, obwohl 50 € viel Geld sind.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Januar 2013)

Ha! Eine Review, welche über die Zeit zum 'Klassiker' gereift ist (24.09.2010). In den (Un-)Tiefen des Forums einfach übersehen, ich werd' _alt_... 
Sehr schön (auf-)gemacht!


----------

